# Linux Mint 6 released!



## Hitboxx (Dec 16, 2008)

*Linux Mint 6 “Felicia” released!*

The team is proud to announce the release of Linux Mint 6 “Felicia”. Congratulations and thanks to all the people who contributed to this release, to all the translators, to the upstream developers and projects which made this possible and above all to the development team for their continuous support.

*www.linuxmint.com/pictures/screenshots/felicia/thumb_felicia.png​
*Quick steps:*


Download the ISO.
While it’s downloading look at the new features in Linux Mint 6, read the User Guide and make sure to quickly go through the known issues.
After the ISO is downloaded verify the MD5 (as described in the user guide).
Burn the ISO at low speed and enjoy Linux Mint 6.

SOURCE: The Linux Mint Blog


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2008)

Felicia sounds familiar


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 16, 2008)

> Felicia sounds familiar


The one given in digit Diwali issue was Linux Mint 5r1 named "Elyssa". The codename has changed.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Dec 16, 2008)

codename changes every time naa..as in they increment the starting letter everytime..


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Whats the diff ! Can't clem change the artwork. They keep on having same artwork from Daryna onwards *


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the update.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 16, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Whats the diff ! Can't clem change the artwork. They keep on having same artwork from Daryna onwards *


So you choose based on artwork?  It is a life saver for non-internet users and the like. It is upto Clem to use what pleases his eye because it is his distro.

And a 64bit one is in the pipeline IIRC.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks for the update.

kde version not released yet.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice news. Anything new?


----------



## User Name (Dec 16, 2008)

Is it better than ubuntu 8.10


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2008)

^Yes it must be.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 16, 2008)

User Name said:


> Is it better than ubuntu 8.10


Not exactly "better". It's "more" than just Ubuntu 8.10.


----------



## 4T7 (Dec 16, 2008)

Duh my PC is allergic to buntu


----------



## Kenu (Dec 17, 2008)

I installed mint-6, its good.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 18, 2008)

What next ? _Galena_ ? 
Then perhaps Helena ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know, Gloria, Georgia... I like Gloria.

There was(is) a big discussion on the same, can't find that thread now, you may try, though I'm sure Clem must have finalized on it long back.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 19, 2008)

Didn't anyone notice that galena is supposed to be an ore of lead ?


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update. After using Dreamlinux's XFCE edition, I'm now very confused of choosing the right DE for me. I like GNOME and KDE, but I don't like KDE for its bugs :-/ Mint seems to have a look and feel of XFCE very similar to GNOME. Soooo..... confusing. I don't intend to use fluxbox. Still thinking as to which to download. I think I'll wait till all the community editions are released for 6 and then see if there are any noticeable change in the UI of the DEs.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 20, 2008)

I am waiting for Malena


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2008)

Freaking sick, this is the best live distro ever. I just put it onto an USB stick as Live, and it rocks the socks off, only thing to figure is to make it persistent. Everything works out of the box, no issues whatsoever. A neat OS to carry in the pockets.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 20, 2008)

So basically Mint is a good Porable Linux OS..

whats the best feature of MInt compared to Ubuntu.......i shall try

Having already Mandriva n Ununtu with XP,,,


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> So basically Mint is a good Porable Linux OS..
> 
> whats the best feature of MInt compared to Ubuntu.......i shall try
> 
> Having already Mandriva n Ununtu with XP,,,



It's not exactly can be called portable, but it can be carried off in a pen drive.

If you compare Ubuntu and Mint, then Mint is more aesthetically pleasing and also plays mp3 out of box.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2008)

Did not like Elissa too much. Looks horrible, comes with too few things in the box, and lacks libraries. Have to see how Felicia looks. They dont live up to "with freedom comes elegance" or whatever they claim.
In the middle of playing with OpenSUSE 11.1. Looks great - better than Elissa at least, there are some heavy improvements in KDE 4.1.


----------

